# 5 stage vs 2 stage vetting



## LowenKi (24 May 2012)

If you were buying a horse which you were riding already (and had known for a couple of years), which you intended to compete a low level affiliated, but also predominantly hack... for around £3k... would you invest in a 5 stage or a 2 stage? 

What exactly does a 5 stage give you that a 2 stage wouldn't?

I'm not interested in paying for LOU, having been burned in the past by a big insurer. 

Interested in your thoughts!


----------



## ellie_e (24 May 2012)

I would have 5stage personally.  
1. Preliminary Examination
The vet carries out a preliminary examination in the stable, with a check of the eyes, teeth, heart and limbs etc. They will
also look at any documentation such as breeding papers, vaccination records and the horse&#8217;s passport and check for a
microchip.
2.Trot Up
Next the horse will be walked and trotted up in front of the vet, who will look at it from different angles. The vet may then
carry out flexion tests where each limb is lifted and held in turn before the horse is asked to trot away.
3. Strenuous Exercise
Next the horse, assuming it is broken and fit to ride, is seen ridden. If it is a young, unbroken animal it may be lunged or
loose schooled. The vet will see how the horse moves, assess the response to exertion and once again check the heart and breathing
4. Period of Rest
The horse is allowed to cool down and blood samples may be taken at this stage.
5. Second Trot Up
The horse is trotted up to assess whether there are any after effects of the exercise. The vet may carry out flexion tests
again at this stage and may want to see the horse lunged on both a hard and a soft surface.
The &#8216;2-stage examination&#8217; covers only parts 1 and 2. If you ask for a 2-stage vetting you will be required to complete and
sign a legal waiver beforehand to show that you understand and accept that the examination will not give you such comprehensive information as a 5-stage vetting and that some defects may not be discovered


----------



## KatB (24 May 2012)

If you knew the horse well, I'd personally only do a 2 stage...and insure it!


----------



## canteron (24 May 2012)

The only horse I ever had a 5* vetting passed with flying colours, but turned out to be dangerously cold backed.  So there are huge limitations to any vetting whether 2 or 5!!

I think if you know the horse anyway, think why you are having him vetted.  If it is to reassure you he is healthy, then a 5* or nothing.

If it is to learn more about him, then a 2* would probably do.


----------



## LowenKi (24 May 2012)

Thanks guys, interesting comments. I too have had a horse 5 stage vetted in the past, turned out to be unridable due to a back problem within 12 months! It's tricky.


----------



## StormyGale (24 May 2012)

I think that if you have known the horse for a long time and you are used to it - i think i'd go for a 2 stage just to double check - but I too have had a 5 stage done and after three months discovered a problem with his front leg that meant he couldn't jump - i think if you've known this horse and your aims are for low level comps and hacking id go for 2 stage and insure it like someone else said - theres no harm in being careful but sometimes being overly careful doesnt save you any money or heartache either way.


----------



## ecrozier (24 May 2012)

I would probably also only do a 2 stage with the option to carry on if anything in the 2 stage raised concerns - know my vet pretty well so he would be quick to flag up anything he thought would be a problem. Of the 5 horses I have ever owned only one was 5 stage vetted, she then spent 12 of the next 15 years with some kind of lameness problem - she has been through the veterinary notes encyclopaedia single handedly! Since then everything I have bought has been either on loan for 6 month before and then I didn't vet, or young and un backed in which case we did a 2 stage.


----------



## VRIN (24 May 2012)

I don't think personally I would have either if you have known the horse for a couple of years if there are any obvious problems then you would already know about them. 

Ditto comments above - I had a 5 star vetting and the horse was a 'shiverer' which the vet didnt pick up!


----------



## ArcticFox (24 May 2012)

I bought a horse that I had kept and ridden for 6 months, didn't vet him at all.  He is still going strong with his new owners and is sound as a pound.

I bought another horse and didn't get him vetted, did do my own flexion tests and trot up, also listened to his heart but nothing else.  When the vet came to do his dental they rechecked the heart and looked in his eyes - all fine. still got him

I bought a 2yo mare, had a 2 stage but I bought her unseen.

I bought my recent boy, and he has a 5 stage - all clear, currently he is on box rest from being kicked (nothing to do with vetting, just blimming bad timing!)

anyway, think it depends as I am lucky, I am a vet nurse, and live with a vet so have good advice to hand.  

As VRIN says, would not bother if I knew horse really well except to get heart/eyes looked/listened to.


----------



## star (24 May 2012)

my first horse I had on loan for a year, i didn't bother getting him vetted as there was nothing I didn't already know about him that would have affected me buying him  He did go lame 6mths later but I dont think a vetting would have changed that.

2nd horse I got full 5 stage vetting.  Discovered a sarcoid when I got him home and turns out he had underlying OCD in both his stifles which couldn't have been picked up on the vetting but still a pain in the bum.

3rd horse failed his first 5 stage vetting, passed his 2nd one a month later after some schooling and better farriery but entire right hind excluded due to an old injury on that leg.  Kinda wish I hadn't bothered!  Could have just insured him for 4k and been fully covered.


----------



## VRIN (24 May 2012)

A 5star vetting will not prove that the horse is 'healthy' it's a snapshot in time.


----------



## Escada2004 (24 May 2012)

I bought a horse that passed two 5 stage vettings within 2 months of eachother yet had bone spavin in one hock that the person i bought her from knew nothing about either as she had passed the 5 stage vetting for her also! So unless you are going to have x-rays i would go for a 2 stage just to check the basics as a 5 stage to me now means nothing


----------

